# Posting Problem



## sarah (Apr 28, 2006)

i dont know whats going on,i'm not seeing my own posts made.when i enter a post,its there,i see it,and when i open the thread again,i dont see it.i see all other posts in the same thread except mine.and on the home page it doesnt show the newest thread on the top like it used to.since this morning i'm seeing the same list of topics.the topic which was on top this morning when i logged on,is still on the top.its all messed up.and my posts r not showing.am i being kicked out or what?


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 28, 2006)

I have had that problem several times, Sarah. I have also seen that someone or myself being the last poster on the thread, click to the last page and it's not there. I think that there are still some kinks in the system somewhere. I will usually post again, go somewhere else, come back and it will be there, sometimes twice and then I just delete one.


----------



## Dina (Apr 28, 2006)

Sometimes there's too much traffic on the boards Sarah and the posts get kicked into the next pages.  You might want to check on the previous pages to find your posts. It happened to me once and I also thought my post had been deleted.


----------



## Alix (Apr 28, 2006)

Sarah, try cleaning out your Temporary Internet files/Cookies and then logging in and starting fresh. There are still the occasional kinks in the system, but what you are describing sounds more like an individual problem. Give it a go and if you are still having issues PM one of us or post here again. I'll keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## licia (Apr 28, 2006)

Very early this morning it was kicking out my replies also - all the way to "site not found". Later everything seemed to be ok, but I haven't posted before this so I suppose I will see now.


----------



## sarah (Apr 29, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Sarah, try cleaning out your Temporary Internet files/Cookies and then logging in and starting fresh. There are still the occasional kinks in the system, but what you are describing sounds more like an individual problem. Give it a go and if you are still having issues PM one of us or post here again. I'll keep an eye on this thread.



 Alix! i dont store temp internet files in my pc,so i dont think that is causing any problem.I dont know,but its not working like it used to.When u post in a thread,that thread comes on the top pf the list of diff threads on the main page,right?it was like that before.But now,my list on the main page remains the same,and i have to go to that particular category of the forum to open that topic and see if my post is there.and its not there.The posts i made yesterday werent there till last night.They only appreared there today.i checked my settings,and they r ok.so i have no idea whats wrong.


----------



## Alix (Apr 29, 2006)

OK Sarah, I will look into this and have the guys look at it too. I am not sure whats up with that. Can you run some spyware removal while I check your profile and see if there is anything weird there?


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 29, 2006)

I am still having problems seeing some of the posts. I get my php email saying that there is a reply and when I get to the site I don't find it, but I do get a funny notice in the tree (as I am in hybrid moed) sayin that there is more to the thread, I took a snap of that one: (You might have to download this one onto your system to enlarge it in your fax and pictures viewer. If you want me to send you a larger version, let me know)



I can go in to reply mode and scroll down to see the posts from there and I actually see the post. Example:



Hope this can be of help.


----------

